# Any source for ISD chips for Cowlacious boards?



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

So I come back to haunting after a few months off and find out they don't make these chips anymore. I wanted to order a couple from Cowlacious but they are no longer available alone. Scary Terry says the line has been discountinued but other models may be available. I have two of the lower quality 120sec chips and need something better sounding and shorter. Anybody have a current source for chips that will work with Scary terry boards?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Here you go - 
http://evilusions.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=124&products_id=459
$15.00 each, but I don't know if they're in stock. Jameco won't have any more until Nov.


----------

